# Arx a5 or ascend Sierra 2



## Wolfey (Jan 16, 2015)

High guys I'm a new member here so sorry if this is in the wrong section. I'm wanting to upgrade my 2.1 setup and have narrowed my choice between these speakers. The room is only around 1200cubic feet and has acoustic treatments. I'd say I listen to 50/50 movies and music mainly orchestral so depth and imaging are very important. If I left out any details I'll answer any question.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

You're comparing a five driver tower to a dual driver bookshelf? They're going to provide a vastly different experience.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

theJman said:


> You're comparing a five driver tower to a dual driver bookshelf? They're going to provide a vastly different experience.


Agreed. But sense you asked the Arx. It also won the under $1000 speaker shootout here at the shack


----------



## Wolfey (Jan 16, 2015)

Ya it's kinda an apples and oranges comparison. How would the a5 compare to the Sierra tower with raal? I know the Sierra is 3x the price but does the a5 still compete? I'm trying to decide if I want to go arx or Sierra piece buy piece to get 5.1.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Honestly, if you can afford the towers thats the best investment for the front two channels over any bookshelf.


----------



## Wolfey (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. I'll most likely try the a5s. They seem be very well liked on every forum I've read. I'll use the money I save on other things to improve my system.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Jon's group buy is going on now. With that discount, the A5's win hands down. Get in today!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Wolfey said:


> Thanks for the responses. I'll most likely try the a5s. They seem be very well liked on every forum I've read. I'll use the money I save on other things to improve my system.


 That's a very wise plan!


----------

